# ETL Interview FINALLY



## Targetteddy (Feb 23, 2021)

I finally made it After 5 plus years with Target I now getting interviewed to become an ETL. I’m super worried tho I don’t have a college degree I have been a SRTL (LOD) in every DEPT plus taken over with three ETLs being out on extended leaves.. should I be? 

I know the questions are simple target loaded questions but my STL said something about having to post the job kinda made me uneasy how they said it. Any feedback helps!


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 23, 2021)

Talk about being global and meeting the needs of the store, how you believe in company values and diversity.
Also sacrifice a goat.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 23, 2021)

Don’t say anything negative about anything. Kool-aid is your friend. Good luck! 😁


----------



## Targetteddy (Feb 23, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Don’t say anything negative about anything. Kool-aid is your friend. Good luck! 😁


That doesn’t help is it one of the question something like have you ever or when was the last time you had an argument with your direct supervisor about your views on something what was the outcome


----------



## Targetteddy (Feb 23, 2021)

Targetteddy said:


> That doesn’t help is it one of the question something like have you ever or when was the last time you had an argument with your direct supervisor about your views on something what was the outcome


I disagreed with the tie he wore last Sunday and we had a good laugh about it like what else do you answer


----------



## Targetteddy (Feb 23, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Talk about being global and meeting the needs of the store, how you believe in company values and diversity.
> Also sacrifice a goat.


What about the not having a college degree


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 23, 2021)

Targetteddy said:


> What about the not having a college degree



Two goats?


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 24, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Two goats?



All kidding aside, sell yourself like you're the hottest car on the lot.

If you've got the skills, be proud of them.
This isn't a time to be shy.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 24, 2021)

Apply for the job.


----------



## MrT (Feb 26, 2021)

Im assumimg they know you dont have a college degree and they are still interviewing you.  Not having the degree has probably slowed down your progression to becoming an etl but it seems like they are interested in you.  Good luck.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 26, 2021)

I didn’t have a college degree either . However I had the equivalent experience of  logistics overnight


----------



## Dream Baby (Feb 27, 2021)

How much retail experience do you have TOTAL?

IMHO the lack of a college degree is irrelevant considering Target hires recent college graduates who do an internship as ETLs.

The ones I have had were terrible however

What is your Plan B if they don't make you an ETL?

Good luck.


----------



## BrandonRM303 (Feb 27, 2021)

One of the TLs at my old store recently promoted to ETL at a different store and education was never brought up in his interviews.


----------



## Not My Name (Mar 1, 2021)

I worked for target up until mid 2016.... over a decade.  There was a strict no degree no promotion policy for YEARS as I was told.  And I didn't even have a diploma... I had a GED.  I eventually made it to ETL in an ultra high volume store that was a disaster with their truck process.  If there is enough of a need and the DTL likes you and you don't completely botch the interview, you can get the job.

If they didn't approach you about getting the job, I wouldn't be optimistic about it but I suppose it's still possible. If they approached you about it, they already think you can do it, and you just have to not botch the interview.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 3, 2021)

All questions are the Star technique.


----------



## Targetteddy (Mar 4, 2021)

Got through my second round just waiting for an offer hopefully! Not a single mention of no degree I was advised if I didn’t make it a thing they wouldn’t and it worked! Thank you for all the replies!!!


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 4, 2021)

Good luck .


----------

